# [Q] miracast



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

From what I understand, miracast creates a direct wifi link to your tv or other display, does this mean you will not be able to use miracast with apps like netflix since you would need to also be connected to a wifi network with internet access? If so that is a real problem for me since I would mainly want to use this feature with netflix and slingplayer.


----------



## ExDementia (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes.

http://www.wi-fi.org...up-wi-fi-direct

Google is your friend


----------



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

ExDementia said:


> Yes.
> 
> http://www.wi-fi.org...up-wi-fi-direct
> 
> Google is your friend


Ummm, thanks but .... "Simultaneous connection to a Wi-Fi Direct-certified group and an infrastructure network is an optional feature" ...Still confused here.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

jmcguire525 said:


> Ummm, thanks but .... "Simultaneous connection to a Wi-Fi Direct-certified group and an infrastructure network is an optional feature" ...Still confused here.


I'm wondering if this is a hardware or software limitation. If its software then you can count on the awesome Nexus devs out there to make a rooted work-around for it. If its hardware, oh well.


----------

